# New TSB: PI0645 - front suspension popping noise



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I discovered my car had a suspension noise today. If you sit in the car and rock the car left and right with the doors closed, you can hear a slight knock or pop. Took it in to the dealer and they lifted the car and found the problem, but couldn't fix it. 

Official TSB PI0645: Knock or pop noise heard when coming to a stop or at low speeds over small bumps - Jan 10, 2012. 

Models: 
2012 Buick Verano built prior to VIN breakpoint C4141115
2012 Chevrolet Cruze built prior to VIN breakpoint C7239134

Condition/Concern:
Some customers may comment on a knock noise or pop noise heard from the front strut assembly when coming to a stop or low speeds over small bumps in the road.

Recommendation/Instructions:
Engineering is aware of the concern and is working on a new part that will correct the noise concern. Please DO NOT replace struts for this concern as a new strut will be available shortly. 



My dealer did not have an ETA as to when this strut would be available and suggested that I call back in a month to check for availability and to schedule an appointment. In the meantime, I'm stuck driving a broken car until GM gets a part ready. 22 days have passed since the release of the TSB and their "available shortly" strut is not yet available.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

have not heard anything out of mine i will have to sit in the car like oyu said see if i hear anything... i will compare my VIN to the cutoff numbers you gave also... good looking out! im calling the dealer if i hear a peep outa this thing


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic! Thanks for posting! I'm going to let my dealer know about this next time I'm in for service. My VIN is in the affected range, and I let them know my car's popping on the last visit. Of course, they could not duplicate it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Gee, I had to wait several months for Chevy to come up with a fix for a broken motor mount in my '69 Camaro. It turned out the ones they had would not handle the torque of the V8s and they were ripping the mounts apart where they were bonded to the rubber vibration blocks. It was completely safe, you just had to remember not to jump on the gas in a left turn. If you did, the motor would roll over on the right mount and jam the throttle full on. No biggie. After several months wait, the recall came in and it was fixed by passing a cable through the left side exhaust manifold and the frame to hold the engine in place. So be careful what you wish for in too big a hurry.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

This isnt a TSB, thats why theres no current way to fix it, its preliminary information to let techs know that GM is aware of a problem and working on a solution. Could be months honestly.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

maven said:


> This isnt a TSB, thats why theres no current way to fix it, its preliminary information to let techs know that GM is aware of a problem and working on a solution. Could be months honestly.


Thanks for clarifying that. At least we know they know its an issue. 

Turns out, this is the reason why GM halted production of the Cruze for a week back in December.


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

My car has been making this noise since day 2 (picked up 12/10/11). Its only slightly annoying and if you have the radio on, you don't even notice it. I notified my dealer about it and told him he could check it out when I brought the car in for the first oil change. I am glad to see this and to see GM is aware of the issue. I was afraid this would be one of those issues that couldn't be pinpointed because like I said, its pretty minor. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Seems my car is affected too (C7102899), however, I haven't heard any noise from the front strut only something in the rear shock. To clarify it is probably stuff in my trunk bouncing.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

This seems like it might be related to the situation where they shut down the factory for a few weeks at the end of last year. I remember the shut down had something to do with defective, noisy struts.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kevhed said:


> My car has been making this noise since day 2 (picked up 12/10/11). Its only slightly annoying and if you have the radio on, you don't even notice it. I notified my dealer about it and told him he could check it out when I brought the car in for the first oil change. I am glad to see this and to see GM is aware of the issue. I was afraid this would be one of those issues that couldn't be pinpointed because like I said, its pretty minor. Thanks for the heads up!!


Yeah, you really have to listen for it, and even then, some people might think its normal. The best way to reproduce the sound very easily is to rock the car side to side while sitting inside it on level ground. It has to be on level ground or it won't make the noise. I was able to get my service adviser and their master tech inside the car while I rocked it and they heard it clearly. 



Dale_K said:


> This seems like it might be related to the situation where they shut down the factory for a few weeks at the end of last year. I remember the shut down had something to do with defective, noisy struts.


This is actually the reason for it from what I've read. GM was obviously aware of it, so its only a matter of time before they have a replacement. What bothers me is that since they've been shipping out the Cruze with the revised strut assembly since the plant went back online, this would mean that there is a revised strut assembly available, yet for some reason, its not available to dealers to install on models built prior to the VIN cutoff.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Probably the parts went to the ones coming down the line first. Now that the supplier's set up to make the new part, we hopefully should see some affected cars get fixed.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I'm hoping they hurry up mine pops like crazy

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I called GM Directly about this shortly after creating this thread last week to ask for an ETA on this revised strut and the rep I've been working with has been pretty incompetent in getting me that information so far. I've called the 3 times now regarding different questions I've had, and they still didn't have my VIN number on file and had to ask for it again. Even after reading the rep the bulletin/note number and clearly explaining the situation, he called me back the following day to tell me that engineering is working on a revised design and it will be available shorty. I can only assume that all he did was spend a day to look up the number, then call me to read back to me the exact same thing I read to him the first time around as if I didn't already have the information. 

Hopefully he gets me some useful information next time he calls me.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

If this was bad enough to stop production, it should be on a recall list - not just a TSB. Thoughts?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

If the problem presents a safety hazard when driving the car, then I would expect that something would happen more quickly. As it is, they are aware of it, are working on it, and when the parts supplier can get a supply of the assemblies that covers both production and replacement, we will be able to get it resolved. But I would like information on what is causing the noise and if it is a safety concern. And I hope that the assemblies have better performance. I have noticed a popping noise shortly after each time I start my car. I'll have to pay attention to this, check the VIN, and drive little more carefully. I just wonder if this is related to the squeak I hear in the front end every time I go over speed humps? The main streets in my neighborhood have these massive speed humps, and I hear the squeak every time. I know there is another thread about the squeak.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My dealer stated that this is not a safety issue and that I can continue driving the car as is. They will be in a world of trouble if one of these shocks completely fails.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I have suspension noise, clunking, coming from the rear while going over bumps. The road to my house has a 400ft stretch of repaired potholes, of course they overfilled the potholes with pavement patch so there are a ton of small to midsize bumps. Speed limit is 35mph. At 35mph with my 2004 Taurus, no noise at all, nice and silent. With my 2012 Cruze RS at 35mph going over these bumps it sounds like there is a ton of stuff in my trunk being thrown around. There is nothing in my trunk, spare tire is tightly secured. 120 miles on this car and it sounds like this  Lets see what the dealer says.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> I have suspension noise, clunking, coming from the rear while going over bumps. The road to my house has a 400ft stretch of repaired potholes, of course they overfilled the potholes with pavement patch so there are a ton of small to midsize bumps. Speed limit is 35mph. At 35mph with my 2004 Taurus, no noise at all, nice and silent. With my 2012 Cruze RS at 35mph going over these bumps it sounds like there is a ton of stuff in my trunk being thrown around. There is nothing in my trunk, spare tire is tightly secured. 120 miles on this car and it sounds like this  Lets see what the dealer says.


Mine's at the dealer right now for the same issue. I'll post back what they find out.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Update: The dealer fixed it. They said it was a loose E-brake cable clanking around in a support. They tightened and greased the support, and the noise vanished.


----------



## amccluskey7 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the click, pop sound when slowly coming to a stop.
800 miles on it.

Comment

WTF




VIN: Last 6 195185


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

amccluskey7 said:


> I have the click, pop sound when slowly coming to a stop.
> 800 miles on it.
> 
> Comment
> ...


Same problem as I'm having, and mine also started at around 800 miles. This applies to this notice released by GM in the initial post. 

I got a call back from a GM case manager yesterday after having gone through two customer support representatives. She notified me that "enough people complained" that they designed a new part. Regarding the transmission issues, she also told me that enough people have to complain to GM directly in order for them to do something, and that they can't rely on the dealers to relay their frustrations. 

In any case, she said she spoke to someone internal and said the part would be ready in 3 weeks from yesterday. I don't know if that means the part will be ready to ship or that the part will be available at your dealer in 3 weeks, but she promised she'd follow up with me on Friday.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

amccluskey7 said:


> I have the click, pop sound when slowly coming to a stop.
> 800 miles on it.
> 
> Comment
> ...



amccluskey7,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your vehicle at this time. I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your local dealership to have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this problem diagnosed. I would like you to keep me updated on this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd like to provide an update with regard to this issue. 

My dealership and GM service rep called me yesterday to inform me that the redesigned strut assembly is going to be available soon. Since I have a case on file with GM, I'm one of the first in line to get this part as its not yet available to all dealerships. My dealership ordered this this part directly from GM's parts engineering department. I was told that it will be available to all dealerships as a normal replacement part shortly. 

If you have this issue and the dealership cannot obtain the part for your car, you'll have to either wait, or contact GM directly and have them work with your dealer to get the part ordered.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Car is at the dealer. GM provided replacement strut assemblies as well as springs. I guess they are all getting replaced. They use the VIN number to get the replacement parts, so I'm assuming that they did get the 10mm lowered springs on the Eco model vs. the other models.

Part numbers are:
12960801Spring x 213354027Strut x 113354028Strut x 1


The struts are available from gmpartsdirect.com, which is curious because the ones that got shipped to my dealer are supposedly from an emergency inventory. I wonder if its the springs that are causing the noise, or if they updated the design and kept the same part number.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Car is at the dealer. GM provided replacement strut assemblies as well as springs. I guess they are all getting replaced. They use the VIN number to get the replacement parts, so I'm assuming that they did get the 10mm lowered springs on the Eco model vs. the other models.
> 
> Part numbers are:
> *12960801*
> ...


 ...are the *struts* also already listed at GMPartsDirect?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...are the *struts* also already listed at GMPartsDirect?


What do you mean by also? The struts are the only parts listed on gmpartsdirect. The springs are not.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Whoa! My bad! -- I _totally_ misread your post (darn coke-bottles--need a new subscription or something), it DOES *clearly* state that the STRUTS where listed on GMPartsDirect, but not the springs.

Hm-m-m-m-m, will have to check p/n's for the springs GM lists for Eco, from Nalley website/GM parts:

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1003101P06-006.JPG

Looks like four different springs (#4) are listed:

20963833 - 1.8L, _except _Sport Chassis (XJ2)
20963834 - 1.4LT, _except_ Sport Chassis (XJ2) or Eco (Y8X)
20979407 - 1.4LT Sport Chassis, lowered
......"... ....-.1.8L Sport Chassis, lowered
22751604 - 1.4LT 6spd(MF3) and *Eco* (Y8X)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, they're certainly different springs. I wonder how the springs could be at fault here. This is really quite strange. These numbers were pulled right off of the letter I got in the mail notifying me that the parts were delivered to my dealer. These were even pulled from an emergency inventory according to the GM case manager I've been working with just to get my car on its way, saying I'm one of the first in line to get it, so it doesn't make sense that it would already be available on the gmpartsdirect site.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...do I detect CYA-"smoke" here?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

There could be different amount of tension associated with the new springs. They'll perform differently.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

So I called my dealership with this concern. There are a few possible explanations to this situation. 

The struts were sent to the dealer directly by GM and were specified to be installed in my car only based on the case I have on file with GM. These are not available for order. 

They may have simply put down a part number as a placeholder. Either that, or they've updated the design and kept the same part number, which would be a bit of an issue with third party non-affiliates like gmpartsdirect.com. 

The reason I believe this is the case is because my service adviser was informed by the technicians (and relayed to me) that the struts are physically different and by a very obvious amount. The problem indeed has gone away, as the struts are now installed on the car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got the car from the dealer this morning. No more popping noises. There is no difference in ride quality that I can tell. Time will tell, but I think this issue is officially resolved on my car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Got the car from the dealer this morning. No more popping noises. There is no difference in ride quality that I can tell. Time will tell, but I think this issue is officially resolved on my car.



XtremeRevolution,
I am very happy to hear that you have had this issue properly fixed on your Cruze! If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd just like to point out how nicely GM handled this issue. It was resolved with excellent communication on their part as promptly as one can expect. They also offered me a 12,000 mile maintenance package, which will probably include an oil change or two and maybe a tire rotation. Either way, I'm completely satisfied with how this was handled on my car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd just like to point out how nicely GM handled this issue. It was resolved with excellent communication on their part as promptly as one can expect. They also offered me a 12,000 mile maintenance package, which will probably include an oil change or two and maybe a tire rotation. Either way, I'm completely satisfied with how this was handled on my car.


...if *you're* satisfied, then maybe you might consider asking one of the Moderators to append the word *[RESOLVED] *on your inital posting? Your call, yea or nay?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...if *you're* satisfied, then maybe you might consider asking one of the Moderators to append the word *[RESOLVED] *on your inital posting? Your call, yea or nay?


Good idea. I'll shoot one a PM soon.

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd just like to point out how nicely GM handled this issue. It was resolved with excellent communication on their part as promptly as one can expect. They also offered me a 12,000 mile maintenance package, which will probably include an oil change or two and maybe a tire rotation. Either way, I'm completely satisfied with how this was handled on my car.



XtremeRevolution,
I am very happy to hear that you are satisfied with the outcome of this issue. Thank you for your feed back. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm taking my car in next week for 'thunking' noises coming from the front end. My question is, when they order new struts and springs, will they automatically get the redesigned ones? My car falls withing the VIN range for PI0645.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rbtec said:


> I'm taking my car in next week for 'thunking' noises coming from the front end. My question is, when they order new struts and springs, will they automatically get the redesigned ones? My car falls withing the VIN range for PI0645.


Dealers are instructed specifically not to replace the struts with the previous replacement part and to wait until the redesigned part is available. Provide them the bulletin number and they'll know what to do. If they tell you they have to wait until GM makes the part available, contact GM directly and open a case, and they'll get the parts shipped out to your dealer as the dealer may not be able to order the parts themselves.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Dealers are instructed specifically not to replace the struts with the previous replacement part and to wait until the redesigned part is available. Provide them the bulletin number and they'll know what to do. If they tell you they have to wait until GM makes the part available, contact GM directly and open a case, and they'll get the parts shipped out to your dealer as the dealer may not be able to order the parts themselves.


I would hope that the dealership can get the new parts without me having to open a case. Guess I'll find out.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rbtec said:


> I would hope that the dealership can get the new parts without me having to open a case. Guess I'll find out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Keep in mind, even my dealer was surprised that I was able to get the parts shipped to them from GM as part of an emergency inventory. It takes a bit of time to put a new car part into production and I'm not even sure if they've been able to do that yet. In any case, I will be filing a case with GM for everything that ever goes wrong with this car. Its good to have it all documented in case it reoccurs out of warranty; that way you won't have any trouble fighting your dealer to get it fixed.


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

Update for those with this issue....I had my oil changed at the dealer yesterday and the replacement parts needed are still not available according to GM. They said the PI had been updated earlier this month but with no more info than we have now. They will be keeping an eye on this for me and I will let everyone know if I hear something new.

OT: Somebody talk me out of the trifecta tune before I go and get myself in trouble. That sale at ISM is almost too good to pass up. MUST RESIST TUNE!! Lol.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

kevhed said:


> Update for those with this issue....I had my oil changed at the dealer yesterday and the replacement parts needed are still not available according to GM. They said the PI had been updated earlier this month but with no more info than we have now. They will be keeping an eye on this for me and I will let everyone know if I hear something new.
> 
> OT: Somebody talk me out of the trifecta tune before I go and get myself in trouble. That sale at ISM is almost too good to pass up. MUST RESIST TUNE!! Lol.


...wait until your TAXES are done...after that I can't help you.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

kevhed said:


> OT: Somebody talk me out of the trifecta tune before I go and get myself in trouble. That sale at ISM is almost too good to pass up. MUST RESIST TUNE!! Lol.


Sorry I can't. A tuned 1.4 Cruze is a much more enjoyable drive.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Why resist what you want, I own a cruze, even if I didn't sell the tune I would still be raving about it.
Thanks for this info also, I have been complaining about this to the dealer for 9 months, now I have ammo!
Steve


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kevhed said:


> Update for those with this issue....I had my oil changed at the dealer yesterday and the replacement parts needed are still not available according to GM. They said the PI had been updated earlier this month but with no more info than we have now. They will be keeping an eye on this for me and I will let everyone know if I hear something new.





InsaneSpeed said:


> Why resist what you want, I own a cruze, even if I didn't sell the tune I would still be raving about it.
> Thanks for this info also, I have been complaining about this to the dealer for 9 months, now I have ammo!
> Steve


Why is everyone so hesitant to call GM? Have you all not read this thread at all? I specifically stated that you need to call GM Directly, open a case, and have case manager work with you directly in order for GM's enginering department to send your dealer the part needed to have this issue resolved on your car. I'll rephrase: the dealer did not order these parts, nor can they; the parts were sent to my dealer from GM with my name on them and specific instructions to be installed only in my car. 

If you don't call GM, you'll be waiting till the part is available for the dealer to order.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Why is everyone so hesitant to call GM? Have you all not read this thread at all? I specifically stated that you need to call GM Directly, open a case, and have case manager work with you directly in order for GM's enginering department to send your dealer the part needed to have this issue resolved on your car. I'll rephrase: the dealer did not order these parts, nor can they; the parts were sent to my dealer from GM with my name on them and specific instructions to be installed only in my car.
> 
> If you don't call GM, you'll be waiting till the part is available for the dealer to order.


This is BS. The dealer should have the ability to order parts without the customer having to open a case. This level of involvement for the customer, especially when this is a known problem is inexcusable. Stacy from Customer Service, I would like an explanation for why GM feels the customer needs to drive this. Others agree?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Xtreme, I misread your post about calling. I will call Chevrolet CS and set it up. I have asked the dealer to fix this before and they could not replicate it or could not find it. I swear dealers are so used to noises they cant hear them or just think everything is normal.

Thanks again Xtreme, I appreciate all the work you put into this for my sanity.
Later,
Steve


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rbtec said:


> This is BS. The dealer should have the ability to order parts without the customer having to open a case. This level of involvement for the customer, especially when this is a known problem is inexcusable. Stacy from Customer Service, I would like an explanation for why GM feels the customer needs to drive this. Others agree?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Is it BS? Have you stopped to think about it for a second?

In mid December, GM halted production of the Cruze as a result of this issue. You can read about it in the news for the Cruze for that time period. The struts are noisy and inadequate. That was just over 3 months ago. Keep in mind, that's only 3 months. For a corporation the size of GM, 3 months isn't a whole lot of time. I'm not sure what they did with the new models to keep production moving, but the *replacement* part for the older models required the engineering team to design a replacement part, the distributor to manufacture the part, and GM to test the part to ensure that the problem isn't re-created. Once the manufacturer has enough inventory ready, they can update the order information for all of the dealers so they can order it. 

My dealer said they've seen this happen before, but they've never seen them get a part out to a customer in under 3 months. The part will be available for dealers to order when they've gone through the process to make the part available. You're more than welcome to wait until everything is ready, or you can go through GM and have them rush you out a part from their emergency inventory. 

Be happy that they took responsibility for this without waiting for a thousand Cruze owners to complain about it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Xtreme, I misread your post about calling. I will call Chevrolet CS and set it up. I have asked the dealer to fix this before and they could not replicate it or could not find it. I swear dealers are so used to noises they cant hear them or just think everything is normal.
> 
> Thanks again Xtreme, I appreciate all the work you put into this for my sanity.
> Later,
> Steve


In order to replicate this problem, you have to be on *completely level ground*. Get in the car while on level ground, and rock the car left and right. You will faintly hear the popping noise at that time, but it should be enough for the dealer to acknowledge the problem.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Is it BS? Have you stopped to think about it for a second?
> 
> In mid December, GM halted production of the Cruze as a result of this issue. You can read about it in the news for the Cruze for that time period. The struts are noisy and inadequate. That was just over 3 months ago. Keep in mind, that's only 3 months. For a corporation the size of GM, 3 months isn't a whole lot of time. I'm not sure what they did with the new models to keep production moving, but the *replacement* part for the older models required the engineering team to design a replacement part, the distributor to manufacture the part, and GM to test the part to ensure that the problem isn't re-created. Once the manufacturer has enough inventory ready, they can update the order information for all of the dealers so they can order it.
> 
> ...


Are you saying that the parts currently being used in production are different than the 'emergency' parts for repairs? If they are the same, then why is it such a hassle to get them?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Are you saying that the parts currently being used in production are different than the 'emergency' parts for repairs? If they are the same, then why is it such a hassle to get them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


My speculation is that the replacement parts are different than the current production parts. Either that, or they are the same and there are many steps that they need to go through in order to have the parts ready to ship to thousands of dealers across the US. 

I don't know why it would be a hassle, I just know that large businesses don't operate too quickly in general.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Xtreme, I misread your post about calling. I will call Chevrolet CS and set it up. I have asked the dealer to fix this before and they could not replicate it or could not find it. I swear dealers are so used to noises they cant hear them or just think everything is normal.
> 
> Thanks again Xtreme, I appreciate all the work you put into this for my sanity.
> Later,
> Steve




InsaneSpeed,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, current mileage and the name of the dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as working with you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

I haven't bothered to call GM because it isn't a huge deal to me...yet. I want it fixed but the noise is so minor that most of the time I don't even notice it. That being said, if GM is going to drag their feet for 6 or 8 months on the issue I'm going to get quite irritated with them. At that point I fully intend to escalate things. I can be patient when it comes to minor (in my opinion) issues, but 6 months is plenty of time (again, in my opinion) for this problem to be rectified. It's a strut for crying out loud....they're not rewriting the theory of relativity.

I will be patient GM, but please don't make me angry. You won't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

A *bad* design is...well...a *BAD* design. And, meanwhile, GM is shipping out more and more vehicles with those same *BAD* design struts.

It's money _over_ matter; ie: as long as the money keeps coming in, it doesn't matter.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> A *bad* design is...well...a *BAD* design. And, meanwhile, GM is shipping out more and more vehicles with those same *BAD* design struts.
> 
> It's money _over_ matter; ie: as long as the money keeps coming in, it doesn't matter.


I'm fairly certain that GM halting production of the cruze in December due to noisy or sub-par struts is related to this. I mentioned this earlier in this thread.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm fairly certain that GM halting production of the cruze in December due to noisy or sub-par struts is related to this. I mentioned this earlier in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


...think about it: production was _restated_, but replacement parts are NOT yet _available!

_ Hm-m-m-m, sounds like British Naval tactics to me: _"...darn the struts, full production ahead..." 
_


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...think about it: production was _restated_, but replacement parts are NOT yet _available!
> 
> _ Hm-m-m-m, sounds like British Naval tactics to me: _"...darn the struts, full production ahead..."
> _


I think it's more of an issue of making the struts available to the public (dealers) than having them to put on new cars. After all, I have them on my car...

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think it's more of an issue of making the struts available to the public (dealers) than having them to put on new cars. After all, I have them on my car...
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I agree. I think the strut manufacturer has to produce a lot of struts to keep up with normal production. On top of that the have to provide sufficient overstock to be able to fulfill warranty orders when GM starts repairing the affected vehicles. That could take some time, but it needs be a REASONABLE amount of time.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

How are the struts being installed in the US different than the ones being installed overseas for over 3 years? Seems like this should definitely not be a problem now. Is GM putting cheaper components in the US version? Hmmmmm.......


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

rbtec said:


> How are the struts being installed in the US different than the ones being installed overseas for over 3 years? Seems like this should definitely not be a problem now. Is GM putting cheaper components in the US version? Hmmmmm.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


...that's what I was alluding to.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...that's what I was alluding to.


Then it sounds to me it is a supplier production quality problem and not a design problem.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's not _designed_ right if they can't _produce_ it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rbtec said:


> How are the struts being installed in the US different than the ones being installed overseas for over 3 years? Seems like this should definitely not be a problem now. Is GM putting cheaper components in the US version? Hmmmmm.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


It may very well be a different strut. 



rbtec said:


> Then it sounds to me it is a supplier production quality problem and not a design problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


This is consistent, so it's a design issue. The tech who replaced these on my car at the dealer said they are physically different and that some part of them is longer.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...it's not _designed_ right if they can't _produce_ it.


Then why don't the overseas Cfuzes have this issue?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Then why don't the overseas Cfuzes have this issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I'd be willing to bet you their struts are not the same.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...people don't realize this vehicle was first introduced wa-a-a-ay back in 2008 (Daewoo Lacetti), so it's been in continuous production for four years already.

...thus, one would logically _assume_ ALL the basic problems would've been "settled" by now, but (obviously) t'aint so.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...people don't realize this vehicle was first introduced wa-a-a-ay back in 2008 (Daewoo Lacetti), so it's been in continuous production for four years already.
> 
> ...thus, one would logically _assume_ ALL the basic problems would've been "settled" by now, but (obviously) t'aint so.


Like I said, I'm pretty sure this is a different strut made by a different manufacturer than what's being used overseas. You don't see any Daewoo dealerships selling Lacetti's around here, do you?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Like I said, I'm pretty sure this is a different strut made by a different manufacturer than what's being used overseas. You don't see any Daewoo dealerships selling Lacetti's around here, do you?


...that's my point, *our* struts are _new_ designs, even though the basic design has been around for years (albeit *Korean, european, *or* Aussie* made).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...that's my point, *our* struts are _new_ designs, even though the basic design has been around for years (albeit *Korean, european, *or* Aussie* made).


I have no idea why they didn't use the same strut. That was a pretty stupid move on their part as they could have avoided this entire scenario and the costs associated.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kevhed said:


> I haven't bothered to call GM because it isn't a huge deal to me...yet. I want it fixed but the noise is so minor that most of the time I don't even notice it. That being said, if GM is going to drag their feet for 6 or 8 months on the issue I'm going to get quite irritated with them. At that point I fully intend to escalate things. I can be patient when it comes to minor (in my opinion) issues, but 6 months is plenty of time (again, in my opinion) for this problem to be rectified. It's a strut for crying out loud....they're not rewriting the theory of relativity.
> 
> I will be patient GM, but please don't make me angry. You won't like me when I'm angry.


kevhed,
Have you been to your dealer concerning this issue? I would be happy to assist you with this issue. Can you please send your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? If you have any further questions I would be happy to assist you with those as well. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

Stacy

Thank you for your concern. Yes, I have been to the dealer. I sent the information you requested.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have no idea why they didn't use the same strut. That was a pretty stupid move on their part as they could have avoided this entire scenario and the costs associated.


I'll bet it is a different design and it was probably designed to be cheaper to produce than the previous models to keep total cost down. My son is a senior designer for a Tier 1 supplier of drive lines to Chrysler, Jeep, and GM and he has said that the pressure from the manufacturers to constantly cut parts costs is incredible. It is a constant push to make it cheaper and cheaper to produce. Also, the quality control of Asian suppliers of component parts is nearly non-existent at the manufacturing end, so it's commonplace for "crap" to get into the supply chain. My next door neighbor used to work for a brake supplier to the big three as a quality control manager. Their China supplier of brake pads suddenly started shipping pads that had over 20 percent asbestos content (way outside US Federal limits). An entire week's worth of pads showed up at the plants and had to be replaced when he caught the problem. If he hadn't been so vigilant, that crap would have made to the consumer and they could have had a major cost problem.


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Getting my new stuts/springs next week...thanks to XtremeRevolution and his sharing of information regarding his case. The popping is getting louder than I care to tolerate at this point, can' imagine waiting months to get this fixed, good news is you don't have to. If anyone needs a case number reference for GM Customer Service feel free to PM me and I'll share with you what information I have.


----------



## MyCruze (Jul 24, 2011)

I noticed this "popping" the day I drove my Cruze off the dealer lot. 2011 Model year.

I went to the dealer back in December for this to be looked at. They couldn't find anything wrong, so my service rep went for a ride with me so I could let him hear what I heard. We then drove a '12 model they had on the lot and it did the same thing, so my Rep said there wasn't anything he could do.

Now that I read this I will be making a return visit to my dealer as soon as I have a chance.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MyCruze said:


> I noticed this "popping" the day I drove my Cruze off the dealer lot. 2011 Model year.
> 
> I went to the dealer back in December for this to be looked at. They couldn't find anything wrong, so my service rep went for a ride with me so I could let him hear what I heard. We then drove a '12 model they had on the lot and it did the same thing, so my Rep said there wasn't anything he could do.
> 
> Now that I read this I will be making a return visit to my dealer as soon as I have a chance.


It would help if you printed out at least the first page of this thread when you went back.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MyCruze said:


> I noticed this "popping" the day I drove my Cruze off the dealer lot. 2011 Model year.
> 
> I went to the dealer back in December for this to be looked at. They couldn't find anything wrong, so my service rep went for a ride with me so I could let him hear what I heard. We then drove a '12 model they had on the lot and it did the same thing, so my Rep said there wasn't anything he could do.
> 
> Now that I read this I will be making a return visit to my dealer as soon as I have a chance.



MyCruze,
I would strongly suggest that you do visit your dealer again regarding this issue. If you would like me to set up an appointment for you please PM me with your name, VIN and dealership. I would like you to keep me updated on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mjmroz87 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I've already contacted Chevy customer service and they said that nothing can be done at this point because a permanent fix is not ready yet from engineering. Can someone that got their car FIXED already please provide me with their customer service case # so that I can reference it? The popping noise in my car has increased so much over time and I can't stand it anymore. It's embarassing when I go out to lunch with people from work or have other passengers in my car. Everyone always asks "why is your brand new car making that noise?" Then I have to explain to them that GM doesn't have a fix for this problem yet. Then the next question I get is "well how long has this been happening?" to which I have to reply "a few months." This is really putting a bad taste in my mouth regarding GM products. I think it's also affecting potential GM/Chevy Cruze customers. I'm sure that anyone who notices the strut problem with my car will think twice when they're considering a GM product/Chevy Cruze. I work for a Tier I/II automotive supplier of window regulators and seats and this would be totally UNACCEPTABLE if this happened to one of our window regs or seats. I work in our warranty department and our parts get immediate analysis and good parts are almost immediately shipped out to correct a problem. The new cars are obviously getting struts that perform like they are supposed to so I think that GM should take some action. Either request a ramp-up of production from the current strut supplier or source another supplier and get some expedited PPAP and get parts to fix these cars. Our customer team engineers and/or designers would be FIRED if something like this took months to fix. I mean c'mon it's a single part, not like it's some complex fuel system design or something. GM needs to step up it's game to please some unhappy customers.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mjmroz87 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've already contacted Chevy customer service and they said that nothing can be done at this point because a permanent fix is not ready yet from engineering. Can someone that got their car FIXED already please provide me with their customer service case # so that I can reference it? The popping noise in my car has increased so much over time and I can't stand it anymore. It's embarassing when I go out to lunch with people from work or have other passengers in my car. Everyone always asks "why is your brand new car making that noise?" Then I have to explain to them that GM doesn't have a fix for this problem yet. Then the next question I get is "well how long has this been happening?" to which I have to reply "a few months." This is really putting a bad taste in my mouth regarding GM products. I think it's also affecting potential GM/Chevy Cruze customers. I'm sure that anyone who notices the strut problem with my car will think twice when they're considering a GM product/Chevy Cruze. I work for a Tier I/II automotive supplier of window regulators and seats and this would be totally UNACCEPTABLE if this happened to one of our window regs or seats. I work in our warranty department and our parts get immediate analysis and good parts are almost immediately shipped out to correct a problem. The new cars are obviously getting struts that perform like they are supposed to so I think that GM should take some action. Either request a ramp-up of production from the current strut supplier or source another supplier and get some expedited PPAP and get parts to fix these cars. Our customer team engineers and/or designers would be FIRED if something like this took months to fix. I mean c'mon it's a single part, not like it's some complex fuel system design or something. GM needs to step up it's game to please some unhappy customers.



mjmroz87,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

mjmroz87 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've already contacted Chevy customer service and they said that nothing can be done at this point because a permanent fix is not ready yet from engineering. Can someone that got their car FIXED already please provide me with their customer service case # so that I can reference it? The popping noise in my car has increased so much over time and I can't stand it anymore. It's embarassing when I go out to lunch with people from work or have other passengers in my car. Everyone always asks "why is your brand new car making that noise?" Then I have to explain to them that GM doesn't have a fix for this problem yet. Then the next question I get is "well how long has this been happening?" to which I have to reply "a few months." This is really putting a bad taste in my mouth regarding GM products. I think it's also affecting potential GM/Chevy Cruze customers. I'm sure that anyone who notices the strut problem with my car will think twice when they're considering a GM product/Chevy Cruze. I work for a Tier I/II automotive supplier of window regulators and seats and this would be totally UNACCEPTABLE if this happened to one of our window regs or seats. I work in our warranty department and our parts get immediate analysis and good parts are almost immediately shipped out to correct a problem. The new cars are obviously getting struts that perform like they are supposed to so I think that GM should take some action. Either request a ramp-up of production from the current strut supplier or source another supplier and get some expedited PPAP and get parts to fix these cars. Our customer team engineers and/or designers would be FIRED if something like this took months to fix. I mean c'mon it's a single part, not like it's some complex fuel system design or something. GM needs to step up it's game to please some unhappy customers.


Not sure what they are talking about. I got my new struts installed yesterday. The suspension is much quieter now.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mjmroz87 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've already contacted Chevy customer service and they said that nothing can be done at this point because a permanent fix is not ready yet from engineering. Can someone that got their car FIXED already please provide me with their customer service case # so that I can reference it?


71-1035532273

Don't take "no" for an answer. Get to a case manager. The level 1 customer support reps that answer the phone first can help you with most issues, but this seems to require someone higher up.


----------



## mjmroz87 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks man. Appreciate it. I'll keep everyone updated and let you know what kind of response I get. Stacy, I'll PM you my info.


----------



## Thomas C (Feb 26, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze has had this popping noise pretty much since I purchased it. Getting louder now though. I have been in contact with Customer Service, who has been no help at all to me! Their story is the Engineering Department is working on redesigning the part. No estimated resolution date. It is very frustrating to be driving a new vehicle with issues that noone is willing to resolve!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

My car just started this to getting super loud I'll take it to the dealer see what they say!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 2LT that has the sport tuned suspension. Is anybody with the sport tuned suspension having this problem? I'm not, so far.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive been hearing a faint rattle in the right rear when going over bumps. Sounds like something is loose. I need to get it checked out. Its really faint, but I believe it sounds like a rear shock or something.


----------



## mjmroz87 (Feb 10, 2012)

GM customer service is THE WORST!! I've provided them with XtremeRevolution's SR number and they just tell me "no parts are available even to expedite." I've been pushed around to 3 different district specialists and all they did was make me take my vehicle to the dealership for a SECOND time. Useless. I can't believe this has been an issue for at least 4 months now and GM is just dragging their feet to get parts out to fix vehicles that have already been purchased. 

I spoke with a "manager" of all the district specialists and she was trying to give me some BS line that "it's a very long process." I told her that I know because I work for an automotive supplier. It's called PPAP and it should not be taking this long if they've already sourced an alternate supplier for these struts. Bottom line is since this issue is not safety critical GM could care less. It makes me very angry that GM obviously does not care about their customers. My Cruze has already been appraised for trade in value at a Ford dealership. They are willing to help me break even on the Cruze. This absolutely horrible customer service experience has put such a bad taste in my mouth about all GM products that I will NEVER purchase one again!! Should have listened to my wife and purchased a Ford like she did about a year ago. Goodbye Cruze, hello Focus. I hope that GM is satisfied that they have driven away a customer. My last 4 vehicles have been some sort of GM product but after this experience I will NEVER purchase another. I'd rather ride a bicycle to work!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mjmroz87 said:


> GM customer service is THE WORST!! I've provided them with XtremeRevolution's SR number and they just tell me "no parts are available even to expedite." I've been pushed around to 3 different district specialists and all they did was make me take my vehicle to the dealership for a SECOND time. Useless. I can't believe this has been an issue for at least 4 months now and GM is just dragging their feet to get parts out to fix vehicles that have already been purchased.
> 
> I spoke with a "manager" of all the district specialists and she was trying to give me some BS line that "it's a very long process." I told her that I know because I work for an automotive supplier. It's called PPAP and it should not be taking this long if they've already sourced an alternate supplier for these struts. Bottom line is since this issue is not safety critical GM could care less. It makes me very angry that GM obviously does not care about their customers. My Cruze has already been appraised for trade in value at a Ford dealership. They are willing to help me break even on the Cruze. This absolutely horrible customer service experience has put such a bad taste in my mouth about all GM products that I will NEVER purchase one again!! Should have listened to my wife and purchased a Ford like she did about a year ago. Goodbye Cruze, hello Focus. I hope that GM is satisfied that they have driven away a customer. My last 4 vehicles have been some sort of GM product but after this experience I will NEVER purchase another. I'd rather ride a bicycle to work!


Sounds a bit excessive there for a problem that GM is working to remedy. Just because I got it done quickly doesn't mean you'll have the exact same experience. Calm down there a bit buddy. If you insist, go buy a Focus and remind yourself why you bought the Cruze to begin with. I'll tell you straight up, you'll be sorry you let the Cruze go. Have some patience, this isn't a safety issue and is something GM has admitted to and is working to resolve. You're making a much bigger deal out of this than it really is. 

To help you out though, I'm sending you the name and contact information (including extension) of the case manager I personally worked with in a private message. You should be receiving this shortly.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

GoldenCruze, I have a 2012 1LT RS and I have this issue. It has been in to the dealership once alreay with this complaint and they told me "No problem found". I don't hear it all of the time (the popping), mostly when below 50 degrees outside. I do however get a clunking noise from the front suspension when going over many small bumps, and that happens all of the time. It is going in next week for a laundry list of complaints


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> GoldenCruze, I have a 2012 1LT RS and I have this issue. It has been in to the dealership once alreay with this complaint and they told me "No problem found". I don't hear it all of the time (the popping), mostly when below 50 degrees outside. I do however get a clunking noise from the front suspension when going over many small bumps, and that happens all of the time. It is going in next week for a laundry list of complaints


To recreate it for the dealership, make sure the car is on 100% level ground, get inside, close the doors, and rock the car left and right. You'll be able to hear the noise at that time.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution, I have tried to recreate the noise when sitting still on level ground like you said, sometimes it will do it, sometimes it won't...like the time I said to my friend "Listen to this noise"...of course it wouldn 't make the noise. Other times it will make the noise with the slightest movement.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> XtremeRevolution, I have tried to recreate the noise when sitting still on level ground like you said, sometimes it will do it, sometimes it won't...like the time I said to my friend "Listen to this noise"...of course it wouldn 't make the noise. Other times it will make the noise with the slightest movement.


Can't stress enough, it has to be on very, very level ground. The slightest inclination will cause the car to not make the noise anymore.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> GoldenCruze, I have a 2012 1LT RS and I have this issue. It has been in to the dealership once alreay with this complaint and they told me "No problem found". I don't hear it all of the time (the popping), mostly when below 50 degrees outside. I do however get a clunking noise from the front suspension when going over many small bumps, and that happens all of the time. It is going in next week for a laundry list of complaints



ChuzCruze,
I would like to look into this for you. Will you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with your issues. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## parish8 (Mar 11, 2012)

i have had this problem since the day after i got the car. today i got it to the dealer with the info from the first page. they could not reproduce the problem and told me there is nothing they can do. there is also nothing wrong with the weak door seal where i can hear wind blowing right near my ear. 

they were very polite but worthless. i could not reproduce the noise once there even though it seems to make it about 1/2 of the time. i will hit up stacy and gm customer service and see where that gets me. it would be nice to get on their list even if they dont have the parts to fix it yet.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

parish8 said:


> i have had this problem since the day after i got the car. today i got it to the dealer with the info from the first page. they could not reproduce the problem and told me there is nothing they can do. there is also nothing wrong with the weak door seal where i can hear wind blowing right near my ear.
> 
> they were very polite but worthless. i could not reproduce the noise once there even though it seems to make it about 1/2 of the time. i will hit up stacy and gm customer service and see where that gets me. it would be nice to get on their list even if they dont have the parts to fix it yet.


Send me a PM if you want me to get you the contact information of the GM case manager that I worked with.


----------



## Thomas C (Feb 26, 2012)

FYI, the parts are now available. It took me multiple phone calls to GM Customer Service, but the parts were finally delivered to my dealer and installed last week.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thomas C said:


> FYI, the parts are now available. It took me multiple phone calls to GM Customer Service, but the parts were finally delivered to my dealer and installed last week.


I was able to get these parts on my car months ago, but that doesn't mean they were "available." Was the dealer specifically able to order them, or did GM send the parts to your dealer?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Thomas C said:


> FYI, the parts are now available. It took me multiple phone calls to GM Customer Service, but the parts were finally delivered to my dealer and installed last week.


I had new struts put on as well, but the funny thing is there are shorter than the old ones. The front of my car is now 3/4 " lower than the rear. Are your new ones shorter as well?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Thomas C (Feb 26, 2012)

Dealer ordered them, it took about a week for them to receive.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

I think I might be having a similar issue. I have head a voice, clicking/popping/rattling noise since I've had my 2012 RS 1LT Cruze. I have had it in the shop 3 times for the issue, however. It seems to be weather related on my car.

The weather stripping was replaced on the driver's side. Dealership tore a hole in the door panel and didn't tell me. I discovered it myself. They fixed it but now my window goes up and down slower than it did before. My car pulls to the right and they say it is normal. I have my tires rotated every time I have an oil change. The problem is still there.

Yesterday, I started up my car and about 4 warning messages came up including a problem with brakes systems and traction control. Took to dealership, and they can't read the problem because of a problem with the under hood fuse box block. What a mess. Don't get me started on the transmission, it surges in certain situation like its trying to move the car forward. Brake can be on and it does it.

I think I've got a lemon. Regardless, I should have stuck with VW, at least I knew what I was getting.

Back to the noise issue, still there, but Im doing what my wonderful dealer told me to do, just ignore it. Yeah right!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

parish8 said:


> i have had this problem since the day after i got the car. today i got it to the dealer with the info from the first page. they could not reproduce the problem and told me there is nothing they can do. there is also nothing wrong with the weak door seal where i can hear wind blowing right near my ear.
> 
> they were very polite but worthless. i could not reproduce the noise once there even though it seems to make it about 1/2 of the time. i will hit up stacy and gm customer service and see where that gets me. it would be nice to get on their list even if they dont have the parts to fix it yet.





parish8,
I understand this can be frustrating to deal with. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

djjaes said:


> I think I might be having a similar issue. I have head a voice, clicking/popping/rattling noise since I've had my 2012 RS 1LT Cruze. I have had it in the shop 3 times for the issue, however. It seems to be weather related on my car.
> 
> The weather stripping was replaced on the driver's side. Dealership tore a hole in the door panel and didn't tell me. I discovered it myself. They fixed it but now my window goes up and down slower than it did before. My car pulls to the right and they say it is normal. I have my tires rotated every time I have an oil change. The problem is still there.
> 
> ...




djjaes,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

Just picked my car up from the dealer after having the springs and struts replaced and the noise is gone. My dealer did inform me that the tsb has been updated and the parts are available for them to order. Good luck guys!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Finally got my car into the dealer after having the exact issues described at the beginning of this thread. 2,000 miles on mine and <1 month old.

I went through GM Customer Service to schedule an appointment with a dealer to make sure they'd get the issue resolved the FIRST time (I just don't have time to make multiple trips, especially with the traffic around here).

I've got a loaner car for 2-3 days and just received a call from the dealer service manager saying that they'd be getting parts in for the Cruze at some point tomorrow. 

All in all, this has been handled pretty well, and I'm hoping not to have any more dumb little issues like this with my brand-new car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Finally got my car into the dealer after having the exact issues described at the beginning of this thread. 2,000 miles on mine and <1 month old.
> 
> I went through GM Customer Service to schedule an appointment with a dealer to make sure they'd get the issue resolved the FIRST time (I just don't have time to make multiple trips, especially with the traffic around here).
> 
> ...


If your car is anything like mine, this should be it for you. I'm at 6,200 miles now and the problem hasn't come back.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Called my dealer and I take it in tomorrow morning I hope they don't give me the run around! 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

well not even an hour later the dealer is telling me this is "normal" for these type of struts. Im already hearing the run around !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bullcrap.

If you noticed things like I did, you'll hear clunking coming to a stop or over patches in the road coming up to a stoplight. 

Call customer service and file a complaint. Mention TSB PI0645. Call the dealer back with your case ID number.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hatje said:


> well not even an hour later the dealer is telling me this is "normal" for these type of struts. Im already hearing the run around !




Hatje,
I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am-11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am-6:00pm. They should be able to further assist you with your current concerns regarding your vehicle.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## hondo84 (Dec 14, 2011)

what is the # to call to get help from GM on this front strut issue


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

hondo84 said:


> what is the # to call to get help from GM on this front strut issue


(866) 790-5600


----------



## hondo84 (Dec 14, 2011)

yes I've got 2012 2LT Cruze with the xj2 sport tuned suspension & I took car in to dealer showed the tsb # no luck here. They could not duplicate noise so I'm going to contact GM to see if parts will be available for my car. I hear the popping noise every time getting in car & first driving it. I sometimes can even feel the pop thru the accelerator pedal.


----------



## hondo84 (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for phone #


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hondo84 said:


> yes I've got 2012 2LT Cruze with the xj2 sport tuned suspension & I took car in to dealer showed the tsb # no luck here. They could not duplicate noise so I'm going to contact GM to see if parts will be available for my car. I hear the popping noise every time getting in car & first driving it. I sometimes can even feel the pop thru the accelerator pedal.


You can't leave it to them to duplicate it. You have to do it for them. As I mentioned earlier in this thread a few times, sit in your car on completely level ground and rock it left and right. It will make the noise if this is your issue, and if your mechanic (who should be sitting in the passenger seat at that time) cannot hear it, you should advise he contact his doctor and procure a hearing aid.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hondo84 said:


> yes I've got 2012 2LT Cruze with the xj2 sport tuned suspension & I took car in to dealer showed the tsb # no luck here. They could not duplicate noise so I'm going to contact GM to see if parts will be available for my car. I hear the popping noise every time getting in car & first driving it. I sometimes can even feel the pop thru the accelerator pedal.




hondo84,
I would be happy to look into this issue for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## shotgunboss (Jun 25, 2011)

so what exactly is the problem for this issue, my 2011 eco started having this issue last fall when it turned cold and it hasn't went away, i will say now that its warmer its less noticeable, some say its as simple as lubricating the strut bearings? if this is the case then why doesnt the dealer perform this service when one brings the vehicle in for this problem? why is it that you leave the dealer with the same problem because they weren't able to duplicate it? at least post the service procedure for lubricating the strut bearings so one can rule it for themselves!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

shotgunboss said:


> so what exactly is the problem for this issue, my 2011 eco started having this issue last fall when it turned cold and it hasn't went away, i will say now that its warmer its less noticeable, some say its as simple as lubricating the strut bearings? if this is the case then why doesnt the dealer perform this service when one brings the vehicle in for this problem? why is it that you leave the dealer with the same problem because they weren't able to duplicate it? at least post the service procedure for lubricating the strut bearings so one can rule it for themselves!


Read this thread thoroughly; it's a defective strut. Either the design is flawed, or a batch of them were bad from the vendor. GM halted production of the Cruze in December of 2011 when they discovered the issue in order to get a revised strut in there. The repair involves the replacement of both the strut and the spring. Take it to your dealership.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

shotgunboss said:


> so what exactly is the problem for this issue, my 2011 eco started having this issue last fall when it turned cold and it hasn't went away, i will say now that its warmer its less noticeable, some say its as simple as lubricating the strut bearings? if this is the case then why doesnt the dealer perform this service when one brings the vehicle in for this problem? why is it that you leave the dealer with the same problem because they weren't able to duplicate it? at least post the service procedure for lubricating the strut bearings so one can rule it for themselves!




shotgunboss,
I understand your frustration with this. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## shotgunboss (Jun 25, 2011)

I took my cruze eco to the dealer 60 miles away and the problem was due to a bad lower control arm, seems it was bad from day one, now i got this awesome rides like new car with 30k miles


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

i would like very much, since we have here the costumer service, that someone there in the States do something for us in europe. we have the same popping noise problem and GM europe doesnt do anything about it...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Car is at the dealer. GM provided replacement strut assemblies as well as springs. I guess they are all getting replaced. They use the VIN number to get the replacement parts, so I'm assuming that they did get the 10mm lowered springs on the Eco model vs. the other models.
> 
> Part numbers are:
> 12960801Spring x 213354027Strut x 113354028Strut x 1
> ...


Seems I wasn't just seeing things. They put spring 12960801 on my car, which is for the 1.8L Cruze. The correct spring they should have used is 12960804. Sounds like I'll be visiting my dealer soon.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Seems I wasn't just seeing things. They put spring 12960801 on my car, which is for the 1.8L Cruze. The correct spring they should have used is 12960804. Sounds like I'll be visiting my dealer soon.


I just had my car done for this front end knock and now the front seems higher and the knock is more evident at low speeds. They used spring part# 19260804. The new struts are part#13354009/13354010 for left and right. I have an Eco and I think I just got LS springs. Does anyone know what the correct updated part numbers are? Seems to be quite a bit of variance in numbers for the update.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I just had my car done for this front end knock and now the front seems higher and the knock is more evident at low speeds. They used spring part# 19260804. The new struts are part#13354009/13354010 for left and right. I have an Eco and I think I just got LS springs. Does anyone know what the correct updated part numbers are? Seems to be quite a bit of variance in numbers for the update.
> 
> Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


I swear my front end is lower after doing this.....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rbtec said:


> I swear my front end is lower after doing this.....


What model? Mine looks exactly the same (1LT).


----------



## Haraga (Aug 25, 2012)

kjkjkjkjk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I just had my car done for this front end knock and now the front seems higher and the knock is more evident at low speeds. They used spring part# 19260804. The new struts are part#13354009/13354010 for left and right. I have an Eco and I think I just got LS springs. Does anyone know what the correct updated part numbers are? Seems to be quite a bit of variance in numbers for the update.
> 
> Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


Keep in mind, new springs take some time to settle...

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

My 2011 Cruze LT (RS) started making this popping noise on the passenger side, either when going over small bumps at low speeds (30 mph or so) or on those uneven highways where you can feel the difference between two adjacent concrete plates. Since it got colder, it hear it everyday.

It sounds like a plastic knock or pop and I hear it within the dashboard, toward the top, as if the dashboard is cracking or twisting. But when I hit a pothole I don't hear the knock.

Could this be related to the PI0645? I did the test Xtreme mentioned and I did not hear anything.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Took mine in and they replaced both fronts right away cause the bulletin sent out. I recommend you do the same. Try a different dealer if you have to.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Great. Close to 9,000 miles and the same noise is back again when I hit the brakes - almost every time this time.

Front struts were already replaced per this TSB.

Grrrrrrrr...

What the heck is wrong with these parts?!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Great. Close to 9,000 miles and the same noise is back again when I hit the brakes - almost every time this time.
> 
> Front struts were already replaced per this TSB.
> 
> ...


Maybe they didn't read the fine print in the bulletin and replaced them with old stock instead of the redesigned part? I have 15k miles on my replacements and no issues.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I they never even attemted to fx mine just sprayed aresol grease or something which didn't help

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I they never even attemted to fx mine just sprayed aresol grease or something which didn't help
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Time to file a case with GM customer support. That's just plain unacceptable. Show them the PI, or a TSB if it has been posted (I don't remember).


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Time to file a case with GM customer support. That's just plain unacceptable. Show them the PI, or a TSB if it has been posted (I don't remember).


Yea this was awhile back I'm guessing before this tsb the tsb I found when I took it in was for them to put aresol lubrication on the upper strut mounts but it pops going over every bump I am going to replace the sway bar links so hopefully that will help some atupid plastic crap just loke the mtor mounts

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

rbtec said:


> I had new struts put on as well, but the funny thing is there are shorter than the old ones. The front of my car is now 3/4 " lower than the rear. Are your new ones shorter as well?
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I don't know how it compares to the rear, but the front of my car is now about 3/4" lower than it was before the strut replacement. In my case, the springs were NOT replaced. My struts were replaced under the following bulletin which does not call for spring replacement:

PSB#12-03-08-001: Clunk or Thump Type Noise from Front Suspension.

I have also compared the height of my MT Eco to two other used MT Eco's, and both of them sit about 3/4" higher in front than mine. I may go back to the dealer and see if I should have received new springs too, especially since my car falls under the VIN cutoff on TSB PI0645.


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Bump from the dead....anyone ever find out what the new parts are? Looking at my paperwork today I have the "old" part number.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gh0st, 

You can private message me your old part number and I can check out what the new part number is for you if you would like. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Gh0st,
> 
> You can private message me your old part number and I can check out what the new part number is for you if you would like.
> 
> ...


Hi Erica,

I found some other posts and did some cross checking and it looks like the part numbers I received are correct -

2 x 19260802(Springs for LT)
13354009 Strut
13354010 Strut

I will PM to verify.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gh0st, 

Not a problem. I will look for your PM. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I also hear the thud and clunk while driving in my neighborhood when driving over the section breaks in the concrete.. I work at the dealership and have gone in to ask about the tsb and they have told me that it is not a recall and that its just to advise the techs of the situation and that they will not fix or even look at my car as it is out of warranty.. I have had this problem with my car from the day I drove it home.. I WORK AT THE DEALERSHIP and they wont even look at it!!! Any suggestions for me or am I just screwed since I am out of my B2B??? Chevy Customer Service where are you??


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

So I just went to talk with service one more time before I do anything and I was explaining what it was doing and he said yea but you have it lowered and that changes it and makes it not work properly, I agreed but at the same time it did it before I put the springs on and there are multiple people saying that their cars are doing the exact same thing mine is.. He told me that I would have to put the stock springs back on so that they could look at it and then determine what the next step is.. So I paid someone to put my lowering springs on now in order to get a known problem on the front suspension fixed I will have to pay him again to put my stock springs back on for them to look at it and decide what they are going to do then pay him to put the other springs back on.. Let me say this again, *I WORK FOR GENERAL MOTORS* and am having to jump through hoops to get something even looked at..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WhiteAndBright, 

We can try to see what is going on for you. Send us a private message with your name, VIN, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Gee, I had to wait several months for Chevy to come up with a fix for a broken motor mount in my '69 Camaro. It turned out the ones they had would not handle the torque of the V8s and they were ripping the mounts apart


[For stick shift cars only]
This was addressed in 68, dealer fix.
My "68 327 had steel cables installed from the heads to the upper a-frame.
My brother in law did not investigate and his broke under full throttle, the DA stuck in the clutch and BAM went the insert.


----------



## luismi1726 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have read many of the comments of this thread before opening a new one. Well, I have had the same problem on my Chevy Cruze 2012 even when the VIN of my car is after the range mentioned here. I have taken my car to the dealer several times and after a couple of months they told me they would have to replace both struts and springs of the front of my car. It is important to mention that the knock /pop noise was very pronounced on the left side as I was driving at low speeds over rough and broken roads and small bumps in the road. They said they would have to replace both anyway.
The time came for the replacement and they mentioned on my invoice the TSB: PI0645 and what was done to my vehicle.
The knock/pop noise of the left side was finally gone! And I was happy at the moment however, after some weeks I noticed the noise again but now on the right side under the same driving conditions. So, I have taken my car again and again to the dealer and they said the haven't found anything wrong. I requested to talk to the Service Director and after talking to him and explaining everything I have found and read about this issue, I asked him to ride with me so I could show him when that noise can be heard. 
He told me then that I would need to wait for the noise to become louder so they can find it easily since they did check the car and found nothing. I mentioned that maybe the strut or spring were defective and he said that that was impossible.
He suggested that I should try another dealer to get their point of view or see if they can fix it?

Not only have I had this one single issue and at this point I am very unhappy with my car.

I would really appreciate any input regarding this particular issue.. Thanks for your time.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I had the same issue. I had the front struts/springs replaced under the TSB and after about 10 months the noise came back, but it only seems to be during cold days. I would get the noise in the front left, under the drivers seat and from the left rear of the vehicle. As soon as it warmed up the noises were far less pronounced.

I can't believe that the dealership would tell you to take it somewhere else...I wouldn't bother ever going back to that dealer again. My dealership was great with all the problems I had with my Cruze. Always gave me a loaner and always listened to my concerns.


----------



## luismi1726 (Mar 13, 2014)

ChuzCruze said:


> I had the same issue. I had the front struts/springs replaced under the TSB and after about 10 months the noise came back, but it only seems to be during cold days. I would get the noise in the front left, under the drivers seat and from the left rear of the vehicle. As soon as it warmed up the noises were far less pronounced.
> 
> I can't believe that the dealership would tell you to take it somewhere else...I wouldn't bother ever going back to that dealer again. My dealership was great with all the problems I had with my Cruze. Always gave me a loaner and always listened to my concerns.


Thanks for your reply ChuzCruze. My car is still under warranty... At this point I don't know what to do... I am very, very dissapointed of Chevrolet because I believe they just blew me off...
I don't have time to look for another dealership so I'll see if I can find help here in the meantime


----------



## trance|ghost (Sep 25, 2012)

our 2012 cruze had this tsb done as well, after a week the noise came back exactly the same, after 14 dealership warranty visits.. we traded the car in, worst car ever.


----------



## luismi1726 (Mar 13, 2014)

trance|ghost said:


> our 2012 cruze had this tsb done as well, after a week the noise came back exactly the same, after 14 dealership warranty visits.. we traded the car in, worst car ever.


Hi trance|ghost, Did it come back both sides? Did the dealer say anyhing about it? I have taken the car to 2 diferent dealers and according to them, they see nothing wrong in the suspension but they can hear the noise though. They said they want me to wait until the noise becomes louder so they can find it... This is ridiculous!!!


----------



## luismi1726 (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anybody know who I could contact to solve my problem? I am tired of this issue...


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Tell the dealership to replace your sway bar. I had to fight with my dealership on this, three visits, until they finally replaced the sway bar. It was the sway bar end links that were broken and causing popping/creaking noises. They did the knee jerk replacement of my struts too as the first step without even bothering to actually diagnose the issue. The end links are made of plastic!!


----------



## luismi1726 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Gh0st, I'll tell them when I go to the dealer again...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Fantastic! Thanks for posting! I'm going to let my dealer know about this next time I'm in for service. My VIN is in the affected range, and I let them know my car's popping on the last visit. Of course, they could not duplicate it.


sciphi, this mean ur car is poppin on my old Struts, lol.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I discovered my car had a suspension noise today. If you sit in the car and rock the car left and right with the doors closed, you can hear a slight knock or pop. Took it in to the dealer and they lifted the car and found the problem, but couldn't fix it.
> 
> Official TSB PI0645: Knock or pop noise heard when coming to a stop or at low speeds over small bumps - Jan 10, 2012.
> 
> ...



Does this include the 2011's or is it just the 2012's.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The old TSB was specific to early build 2012's…….2011's were not involved, nor were 2012's after the vin break.

Rob


----------

